# PowerMac G4 MDD : démarrage impossible...



## fabd59 (14 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

j'ai un Powermac G4 MDD, bipro, tournant sous Mac OS 10.4.11

depuis 1 semaine, impossible de le démarrer... Quand je l'allume le "boing" ne va pas au bout, le son se coupe.... écran reste noir... Le bouton d'allumage clignotte par alternance... et le clavier reste inactif, donc impossible de réinstaller, de zapper la pram...
J'ai tout tenter... : barettes mémoires une à une, pmu reset, déconnection des carte pci d'extension.....

Je peux même pas faire un démarrage en mode target vu que le clavier est inactif.....argggg !!!

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider...merci d'avance


----------



## Arlequin (14 Avril 2011)

bonjour et bienvenue 



fabd59 a dit:


> Le bouton d'allumage clignotte par alternance...



à quelle fréquence ?

déjà fait un reset de la CM ?


----------



## fabd59 (14 Avril 2011)

bonjour,
le bouton d'allumage reste allumé fixe, puis clignotte trois ou 4 fois toutes les 30s environ...

J'ai déjà fait un reset de la carte mère...


----------



## Arlequin (14 Avril 2011)

pas de bip sonore ? 

ça ressemble à un soucis de ram

pas de poussières dans les slot ram ? 

combien de barettes as tu ? 

as tu essayé tous les slots ? un par un ?

autre fil qui ressemble à ton soucis (clic)


----------



## fabd59 (14 Avril 2011)

J'ai 4 barettes pour un total de 2Go, j'ai testé les slots un par un....

pas de bip au démarrage, seulement le "boing", mais que je n'entends pas entièrement....il se coupe ...


----------

